# What to listen to under the shells and rockets?



## AwkwardArgument (10 mo ago)

Hey folks

I'm currently in the city where rockets and shells are part of everyday life. It's not as bad as Kharkiv, but still stressful. But on 14th day we kind of got used to it and I'm in the mood for some music. I can't listen to popular one, it all sounds like from another life. So I was thinking about some classics.

The question is: what can I listen to which is somehow related to my current situation?

Now obvious choice would be Shostakovich No. 7, but I can't listen just this one 24/7.

What else can I listen to? Maybe there's something related to Iliad? Or something else related to wars or cities under the siedge?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

a Piero Piccioni soundtrack from the 1962 film *La citta' prigioniera*:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Sooner or later this thread will be moved to the religious & political discussion section and eventually be closed too.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Lascia ch'io pianga


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Handel Messiah. Wishing you every blessing!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

AwkwardArgument said:


> Hey folks
> 
> I'm currently in the city where rockets and shells are part of everyday life. It's not as bad as Kharkiv, but still stressful.


Take care. Bon courage. Google translate tells me to say this вдачі.



AwkwardArgument said:


> What else can I listen to? Maybe there's something related to Iliad?


Tippett King Priam. (Act two, the end, Achilles' warcry! Patroclus and Achilles in their tent, also Act II)



AwkwardArgument said:


> Or something else related to wars or cities under the siedge?


Prokofiev's War and Peace in Part II has some very good scenes from the battle of Boradino.

Someone will eventually mention this


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Trout Mask Replica - what else?


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

a great symphony on a serious topic from a Ukrainian bylina, by a composer born in Kyiv


----------



## AwkwardArgument (10 mo ago)

> Sooner or later this thread will be moved to the religious & political section and eventually be closed too. 

Well, not by my initiative for sure


----------



## AwkwardArgument (10 mo ago)

Thank you all, you are very helpful!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

AwkwardArgument said:


> > Sooner or later this thread will be moved to the religious & political section and eventually be closed too.
> 
> Well, not by my initiative for sure


It will stay here and stay open, unless members fail to stay within the Talk Classical Terms of Service.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Xenakis, what else? A grenade blew off the left side of his face and most of his oeuvre seems to reflect that experience. On second thought, you may prefer something more spiritual and encouraging, in which case I would suggest any piece by J.S. Bach.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

The Agnus Dei from Beethoven's Missa Solemnis seems an obvious choice. The most intense prayer for peace ever set to music.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> It will stay here and stay open, unless members fail to stay within the Talk Classical Terms of Service.


The Stasi has spoken
Like the first morning
Praise for them springing, fresh from the world……..

:lol:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Valentin Silvestrov symphonies f.ex. Maybe some metal from 1914 or Drudkh? Best wishes from Norway.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

The shells will blend right in with Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture. And unlike most Americans, I no more blame Tchaikovsky for Putin's war than I blamed Corona Beer, or Chinese food for the pandemic.

There's also Handel's Music for the Royal Fireworks. Or the Stars and Stripes Forever medley...that'll annoy the hell out of Putin.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Britten: War Requiem


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Alma Deutscher playing piano...


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

and


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

All.. Gregorian chant


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

if you really want something which was hugely influenced by the _Leningrad_, then try Weinberg's 19th. The ending is a good deal more hopeful in my view. It all depends on whether you want something sternly resisting the attack or more consolatory. If the latter, why not Silvestrov's _Requiem_.

As to the Tchaikovsky 1812, that was replaced recently by the Cardiff Philharmonic as it was thought to be unsuitable under the current circumstances and created a bit of a scandal.


----------

